# E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hope you all had a good Halloween weekend. 

First of all thanks to the member who sent me E-Sys 3.26.1. 

I've had a few questions about security. This solution is just as secure as the one provided by Token Master. A tampered file will not load. I've taken additional steps to enhance the security over the standard E-Sys. 

The only risk is using a preexisting/shared token, by using a generated personalized token you will be fine. All existing patch/patchless solutions have had this issue. 

If you're currently using the svc0x80.est token. PM me or post a request (better) for the latest version of the solution which includes the patch and personalized token generator. 

About the personalized token. 

1. It uses your own name (or what ever name you decide to input). 
2. It uses what ever password you want (8 characters min). 
3. It lasts for 10 years from the day you create it. 

Please share with other members/respond to their requests. 

"Locks are on doors only to keep honest people honest."


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, 
great job..I wish I could help :thumbup::thumbup:

I can develep tokens. It is not a secret it is openssl ;-) When you want I can test your new product.

Cheers :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

svc0x80,

I'd like to goof around with 3.26.1 and the generator if you're passing them out. Thanks.

Sean


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

ImSW1 said:


> svc0x80,
> 
> I'd like to goof around with 3.26.1 and the generator if you're passing them out. Thanks.
> 
> Sean


PM's sent.


----------



## bmw0510 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi svc0x80.
Can you give a link with 3.26.1?Thanks


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi svc0x80,

Can you give a link with 3.26.1?

Many Thanks!


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi svc0x80,
Can you give a link with E-Sys 3.26.1?

Thanks!


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dmitry and akirax

check your mail box ! :thumbup:


----------



## forbf30 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi svc0x80,
thank you for your hard work!
Can you give a link with E-Sys 3.26.1?


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hi,*

Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

@ forbf30 and resaran

check your mail box :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

vince59 said:


> @ forbf30 and resaran
> 
> check your mail box :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## CarlosF11 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Great work! I'm in need for latest e-sys version since my 2011 F11 528i got the latest software update at the stealership last week (after crashed EPS steering rack). Can you send me a link?

Thank very very much in advance!


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

*e-sys token*

...


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi svc0x80,

Can you please send the links?
Thanks!


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi there .
Could you send me a link to 3.26.1


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

skyline and romeooscar

check your mail box :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi
can also send me the link.
many thanks, chris


----------



## variable229 (Dec 28, 2003)

Can you send me the link to download as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## badi7 (Nov 5, 2014)

can you give a link


----------



## edennelson (Nov 13, 2014)

!


----------



## reeftek (Sep 2, 2014)

I would also like to have a link to the software. Thanks!


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

Could you send me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

I would appreciate a link also. Thanks.


----------



## beneg (Sep 26, 2014)

Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator like to mess with it a bit?

thanks


----------



## A-Jigga (Sep 10, 2014)

I would appreciate the links too. Thanks.


----------



## jimbo12 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much!


----------



## supkp (Jan 24, 2013)

svc0x80 said:


> Hope you all had a good Halloween weekend.
> 
> First of all thanks to the member who sent me E-Sys 3.26.1.
> 
> ...


Can you please send me a link for esys+patch+generator


----------



## BananaBlue (Sep 2, 2013)

Could you please PM me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator? Thank you.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you sent out links yet? I know you're busy


----------



## theadlee (Nov 16, 2014)

*link please?*

I would appreciate a link for the token generator. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmwfancn (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello svc0x80,

Can I get the link to esys+patch+generator?

Thank you!


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello,

would you mind, sending me the link for 3.26.1 software files, patch and generator?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## ptrz (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey, Can i get a link if possible? Thanks


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,

i'm interested for Links too. Many Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## kanepee (Nov 19, 2014)

Could you send me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator.
Thank you.


----------



## WillieMaykit (Oct 1, 2014)

I would love a link to e-sys + patch + generator please


----------



## sangrea (Nov 5, 2014)

hi can i get 3.26.1 esys + patch + token gen link pls


----------



## illkinetics (Nov 19, 2014)

Please send me the link to the new version of e-sys with key and gen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## negativeions (Sep 21, 2014)

Can you send to me as well? Thank you!


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

I would like 3.26.1 esys + patch + token gen link as well. Thanks.


----------



## Outerstellar (Nov 19, 2014)

ydchoe said:


> I would like 3.26.1 esys + patch + token gen link as well. Thanks.


Same here. Please PM the link. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## thegladiator (Jun 4, 2013)

Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator?
Thank you.


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

I would like 3.26.1 esys + patch + token gen link as well. Thanks


----------



## bamboosh (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much!


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

I would like the link as well.
Thx in advance!


----------



## edennelson (Nov 13, 2014)

+1 please.

Anyone get a response?


----------



## dima02 (Nov 19, 2014)

*E-Sys 3.26.1*

Please send me a link too.
Thanks,


----------



## Bavarian88 (May 3, 2013)

Can you give a link with 3.26.1?


----------



## nanybudy (Nov 21, 2014)

Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator?

THANKS


----------



## Black Devil777 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey,
Great work!!.... Could you send me a link as well, very grateful....cheers


----------



## TheBigDog (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone have feedback on this yet? I am gonna need to upgrade my e-sys and am curious what feedback anyone has. I purchased a token last year....would I not need that token any more with this version?


----------



## Outerstellar (Nov 19, 2014)

TheBigDog said:


> Anyone have feedback on this yet? I am gonna need to upgrade my e-sys and am curious what feedback anyone has. I purchased a token last year....would I not need that token any more with this version?


Go to this thread and ask for the link there: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=805745

I haven't got any PMs from this thread so far, but from the other thread I was able to get it working with v3.24 that I have.


----------



## TheBigDog (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, thanks, I saw that link after I had posted here. I PM'd TokenMaster for a download....I assume this is something similar?


----------



## vibui (Oct 1, 2012)

I would like 3.26.1 esys + patch + token gen link as well. Thanks.


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi, 

I've been moving over the last couple weeks so I haven't been on here. 

If you do a search for a "garage" where you can put your "automotive" in, you should be able to find links to everything. 

Regards.


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi, 

I've been moving over the last couple weeks so I haven't been on here. 

If you do a search for a "garage" where you can put your "automotive" in, you should be able to find links to everything. 

Regards.


----------



## xiangli62 (Nov 26, 2014)

Could anyone send me the link to download the ESYS 3.26+patch+generator?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lastdriver (Nov 26, 2014)

*Help please!*

Could anyone send me the link to download the ESYS 3.26+patch+generator?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bhd1R (Mar 9, 2014)

Can anyone give a link with 3.26.1? 
Thanks.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

svc0x80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been moving over the last couple weeks so I haven't been on here.
> 
> ...


Anyone decipher this yet? If so, can you pm me the link?


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

http://cartechnology.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?fid=61


----------



## sunrainhard (Jun 21, 2013)

hi, svc0x80,great job***65281;
Can you send me a link for e-sys+patch+generator too?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ltbonline (Nov 28, 2014)

Could anyone PM me a link for the( 3.26 + patch + generator) please  Many Thanks


----------



## thegladiator (Jun 4, 2013)

Could anyone pm a link, please? Tks.


----------



## eyalgoldman (Jan 5, 2014)

I would like 3.26.1 esys + patch + token gen link as well. Thanks. Please PM


----------



## till69 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like 3.26.1 esys + patch + token gen link, too. Many Thanks


----------



## JRGN (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much...


----------



## bennywo22 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm current using 3.24, which could not read some code file. Would you please send me links so I can test this new version? Thank you!


----------



## laser21 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi svc0x80,
thank you for your hard work!
Can you give a link with E-Sys 3.26.1?


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Can you kindly send me a link for E-Sys + Patch and Generator please

Kind Regards.


----------



## fulceria (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you kindly send me a link for E-Sys + Patch and Generator please. Thank you....


----------



## badi7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi svc0x80,
Can you give a link with E-Sys 3.26.1?

Thanks!


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

The answer has already been posted above :-

http://cartechnology.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?fid=61 <--------look here.


----------



## catweazle (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi!
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator 
Thanks a lot!!!!!!


----------



## F10Driver (Jul 17, 2014)

long time e46 and e92 coder, can I have a link to play with my F10? :thumbup:


----------



## snowmaker (Dec 7, 2014)

can you send me? 
Thank you


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Can PM me the link ?


----------



## korayucar (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much...


----------



## Tanche (Dec 18, 2014)

Can I also have the links pls? Thanks!


----------



## Haiwan88 (Dec 19, 2014)

hi can yu please send me the link to?

thank You


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much...


----------



## bb1025 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much...


----------



## dekan (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi
Can I also have the links pls? Thanks!


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Good evenning.

Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator?

Thank you very much


----------



## mandomedic122 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Esys 3.26 Key and patch*



svc0x80 said:


> PM's sent.


Can I get the link for the Esys to email or here, thanks mando122gut @ yahoo

Thanks


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

Can you send me the link to the e-sys patch generator?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi 
Can you please send me link to new esys+patch+ generator
Thank you


----------



## stillageek (Aug 5, 2014)

Howdy all, Looking for the link for the 3.26.1 and patch _ token generator as well


----------



## mandomedic122 (Sep 9, 2014)

Can you please send me the token generator for e-sys 3.26.1. Have the program and the data files, but no token

Thanks


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you pls provide me all the Links i need for 3.26.1 ? 
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## hideki320d (Dec 29, 2014)

Could you send me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator.
Thank you.


----------



## mk3x (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello, if you would please share the links with me too. thanks for the help.


----------



## renisis (Dec 3, 2014)

*Software*

Hi,

If you are still able to send the software links, could you please share them with me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Can I also get a PM for the latest software to code my F80? Many thanks!


----------



## db2761 (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are still able to send the software links, could you please share ?

Thanks in advance!

D


----------



## db2761 (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are still able to send the software links, could you please share ?

Thanks in advance!

D


----------



## wires1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Can somebody who has already received the links please PM them to me? Thanks!


----------



## Versys (Jan 9, 2015)

Could you send me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator.
Thank you.


----------



## Versys (Jan 9, 2015)

Could you send me a link of 3.26.1, patch and generator.
Thank you.


----------



## Rami.j (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please send me the download links.

Thanks,

RJ


----------



## dareksww (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello
Can you send me links on pm.
Thx


----------



## Klausiy (Feb 13, 2015)

Klausiy said:


> I would also kindly ask for the links, for ESys + Patch generator + Token
> 
> many thanks


Thanks for your answer


----------



## harkes (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi

Please share the link for the ESys + Patch generator + Token

- Thanks a bunch


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

Please send me link and token generator


----------



## miqqimus (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello

Could I also get the Esys 3.26.1 and token generator please.

I am new to coding, but learning really fast 

Thank you for your effort


----------



## miqqimus (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello

Could I also get the Esys 3.26.1 and token generator please.

I am new to coding, but learning really fast 

Thank you for your effort


----------



## century. (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,

ca i please get the links for the Software too ? 

Thx a lot
Tom


----------



## JLSilva (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please send me the download links.

Thanks, JLS


----------



## efeingold (Feb 28, 2015)

I would be much appreciative of a download link.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MadBiker_F31 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Crying for help from Austria!*

Dear all,

I was a guest reader for a while here - it´s a cool Forum ))
And as my 2013 F31 318d Touring is driving me mad since I have bought it, and as BMW is shi....ing on me....

Well, I kindly ask you, if I could also get a download link incl. Token please?

I have the Interface, I know how to code (did it on other cars), but I don´t have the E-Sys and Token working for my 2013 F31.

Before I bought it, the BMW dealer promised me to code away some stupid functions (there are even more useless annoying Settings programmed in cars for Austria / Germany than in cars for the US market!) but after buying the car, he refused it.

I even complained in written form to the Management of BMW in Munich. But - imagine ;-) - without any reaction....

Would be SO COOL if I could get a working link.
Thanks A LOT in advance!

Greetings from Vienna!


----------



## DaveE (Mar 2, 2015)

pm sent!


----------



## DaveE (Mar 2, 2015)

inbox is full. so I would like to kindly ask for the links, for ESys + Patch generator + Token

many thanks!!


----------



## cioccione (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi svc0x80
Would you please send me the link of E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator?


Thanks!
Any idea where to get latest padz data, or at least what is the latest available for now?


----------



## rwassily (Jul 3, 2012)

would you please share esys+patch+generator links..

whoever received them is not sharing them


----------



## theadlee (Nov 16, 2014)

*Esys*

Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much...


----------



## MadBiker_F31 (Mar 2, 2015)

Indeed rwassily. :-(

I am hoping for a PM every time I get the "someone has replied" mail.
Don´t give up, I am sure there are People here who are going to help us out of our misery of non-auto-up windows, stupid Icewarners, Drive mode selectors that permanently forget the mode the have been set to etc. etc. etc.

Anyone that could send me a link?


----------



## andy-gl (Mar 3, 2015)

thank you for your hard work!
Can you give a link with E-Sys 3.26.1 and PSDZdata


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for your effort,im using your 3.26.1 now


----------



## Florissilfhout (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey svc0x80,

Could you please provide me with the E-sys software and attributes?
I am very keen to helping my uncle code his F10.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sena_sp (Apr 23, 2015)

*Please!*

Could anybody send me the link of E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator?

Thank you!


----------



## dvd741 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, can someone send me the download link as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## rwassily (Jul 3, 2012)

no one sent anything; I think this thread is just a scam


----------



## jsteilnt (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi

Can you send me the esys+patch+generator?

Thanks


----------



## niet0 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello again wrote long ago if some kind soul could send me E -Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator please thank you very much and greetings .


----------



## rockstaa (Apr 21, 2015)

Just got my cable. Could I get a link?


----------



## robert.w (Apr 26, 2015)

Could you send me the esys+patch+generator?

Thank you


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Could anybody send me the link of E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator? 

Thank you!


----------



## jigiti (Apr 7, 2015)

May I have a link to the tool also, kind Sir?  Many thanks!


----------



## semsialtunbas (Apr 27, 2015)

hello

Could you send me the esys+patch+generator?


----------



## g_abac (Apr 27, 2015)

hello

Could you send me the esys+patch+generator?


----------



## ishisan (Apr 13, 2015)

*E-Sys 3.26,1 +***12288;Patch***12288;+***12288;TOKEN*

Hello,

Could I have the download link for [E-Sys 3.26,1 ,Patch,
TOKEN ]software ?
I have F25

Thanks


----------



## olegk (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello,

Could you send me the esys+patch+generator? 

I have an F25 2.8


----------



## ishisan (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello,

Could I have the download link for The new E-SYS software ?
I have F25.

Please thanking you in advance
Thanks!


----------



## lh (Apr 29, 2015)

hello

Could you send me the esys+generator+patch
I have F31

Thanks


----------



## ishisan (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello,

Could I have the download link for [E-Sys 3.26,1 ,Patch,
TOKEN ]software ?
I have F25

Thanks


----------



## bmwguy2011 (Apr 24, 2015)

*hi,*

Could I have the download link for [E-Sys 3.26,1 ,Patch,
TOKEN ]software ?
I have F30 2014 328i

Thanks


----------



## belldandylee (Dec 16, 2014)

Could you please send me links to the latest ESys and Pszdata too?

Thanks.


----------



## bbangdor2 (May 5, 2015)

Can I get a link to E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## el-rippo (May 5, 2015)

Can I get a link to E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

I'd like to try the e-sys for my 3GT


----------



## pilyohae (May 8, 2015)

hello
can i have a link too please??
thanks for your time to read this~~!!


----------



## lape (May 8, 2015)

*e-sys download link*

Hi There,
could anyone be so kind and send me a link to E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator, Pszdata download.
Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeoCole (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm also looking for 3.26.1 + patch + Token Generator + Psdz 50.1

many thanks


----------



## anubus12 (Apr 4, 2014)

May I have the download link for [E-Sys 3.26,1 ,Patch,

TOKEN ]software ?

Thanks.


----------



## bmw0987 (May 10, 2015)

Hi,

can I get E-sys 3.26.1 + patch + Token Generator + Psdz 50.1

thank you


----------



## santy galicia (May 11, 2015)

Hi,

can I get E-sys 3.26.1 + patch + Token Generator + Psdz 50.1

thank you


----------



## hphpize (May 15, 2015)

I thought everything was going smoothly. Generated my EST file, patched E-SYS, setup my EST in E-SYS settings, connected to car.

Try to activate FA...
No FP could be generated from FA "".
Developer signed CAF (signed with personal EST file) cannot be processed - no EST or EST-CM found.

I've opened the EST, everything looks fine in there.

Perhaps I should re-download and start from scratch. I was really hoping to get my new I3 setup tonight!


----------



## hphpize (May 15, 2015)

EDIT: duplicate

svc0x80: I cannot PM you because your box is full! Hope you have this thread watched 

EDIT 2:
Perhaps I should just start over, if someone could send me the links they have been using that work? Thank you!


----------



## lkimhan (May 24, 2015)

Can I have the link too?


----------



## Acecube (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

Can i have the lik too please for [E-Sys 3.26,1 ,Patch,

TOKEN ]software FOR MY X5 E70 286ch 2009

Thanks.


----------



## BlackPearl7 (May 26, 2015)

pls send me the links for the programma what i need for coding my f01 pls


----------



## mastruck (May 30, 2015)

*i3 set up*

May I have the download link for [E-Sys 3.26,1 ,Patch,

TOKEN ]software ?

Thanks.


----------



## Mons (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi,

Please send me the links. The X3 is almost here!

Thanks!!


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

my system was working fine a few weeks ago and now the PIN is incorrect and it wont let me in.
nothing has changed in my laptop any ideas why it stopped working all of a sudden.
can I get another PIN set up somehow.

please assist


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

can you please send me the links so I can reinstall the program from scratch


----------



## dc bec (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello, 

Recently purchased a CPO F10, would you send pm the link to 3.26.1 to me?

Much appreciated

Thank you


----------



## nghia.lamhuu (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi There,
could anyone be so kind and send me a link to E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator, Pszdata download.
Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clarkyboy (Jun 3, 2015)

It looks like it is a popular question. I'm after a link to the latest E-sys too.


----------



## dc bec (Mar 8, 2011)

Ditto, newbie here in DC, please include me on the link for Esys 3.261+Patch+Token Generator. 

Recently Purchased a 2012 f10 CPO 550i M Sport, going to feature code it myself with the assist of the good folks and info within this forum. 

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warsrd (Jun 4, 2015)

Could you please send me the link of E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator? 

thanks


----------



## pcvet (Jan 28, 2015)

Can you send me a link too for E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sam8487 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello
Someone there a link to E-SYS and 3.26.1 v.54.2 PSdZ ????
Sincerely,


----------



## hockeybimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

*Me too...*

Ditto, newbie here in Vegas, please include me on the link for Esys 3.261+Patch+Token Generator.

Thanks!


----------



## pi7dets (Jun 6, 2015)

Please send a link to Token Generator
Thanks


----------



## szuwx (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,can somebody send me pink to e-sys with path and generator , will be greatful


----------



## bert6666 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Software?*

Can you send me a link too for E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator
Thanks a lot.


----------



## pulsarc (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi! would really appreciate a link to E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator + Pszdata too! thanks!


----------



## LastDeuS (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi and thanks for your hard work

Please can you send E-Sys software 3.26.1 with EST token generator 
I would really appreciate it, I'm also looking for psdzdata 54.2.

Can't wait to start coding my F10 535i

Thanks in advance

Edit: Please Do not send


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

Can you send me a link for E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator and psdzdata 54.2?

Thank you and appreciate it.


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

Can you send me a link for E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator and psdzdata 54.2?

Thank you and appreciate it.


----------



## apbimmer (May 8, 2013)

would you mind sending me a link for Esys, patch generator and latest psdzdata please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrPoman (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys 3.26.1, patch, token generator and psdzdata?

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## MrPoman (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello,

Can you please send me a link for the E-Sys 3.26.1, patch, token generator and psdzdata?

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## Shadrack (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi,
Could you please send me the links fors Esys, patch, token generator and the Psdzdata?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shadrack (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi,
Could you please send me the links fors Esys, patch, token generator and the Psdzdata?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hou4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi svc0x80,
Can you give a link with E-Sys 3.26.1?

Thanks much


----------



## vision1001 (Jul 6, 2015)

*please*

would be very nice if i can get the link :angel:


----------



## niet0 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello I am interested in the e-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + symbol generator and 54.2 psdzdata if someone could spend the link would be very grateful.
Greetings and thank you.


----------



## sharmea (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello,

Can you also forward the link with the E-Sys 3.26.1, + Patch + symbol generator and 54.2 psdzdata?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## holly444 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello. I would as well appreciate if you
Could share the link with me. I only have stripped function names. 
Thank you



svc0x80 said:


> Hope you all had a good Halloween weekend.
> 
> First of all thanks to the member who sent me E-Sys 3.26.1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Driver92 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi svc0x80,
Can you send me the link for the Generator?

Thanks


----------



## kunalbatra (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi svc0x80, 
Can you please send me the link for the software 3.26.1

Thanks


----------



## JK11 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,


looking for ESYS 3.26.1
Thanks


----------



## miceand (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello,
I'm looking for patch and token generator. Already have e-sys 3.24.3 and psdzdata_lite 56.2.
Any help?
Bye


----------



## clacla89 (Jul 30, 2015)

hi guys, can you sent me a token? thanks


----------



## clacla89 (Jul 30, 2015)

hi guys, can you sent me a token? thanks


----------



## Dunky2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

Would you please send link to me too 

Best regards,
Dunky


----------



## tapp (Aug 30, 2015)

Would you please send me the link too. 

Many thanks.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, can I get a link to E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator + psdzdata.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nilberg (Sep 4, 2015)

Looking for link to:
E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator


----------



## Gontano (Sep 7, 2015)

*Link Request*

Hello, I would like the link to the BMW E-sys and data files as well. Does it come with instructions?


----------



## lebroncj (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

Can I get the link too please?

Thanks!!


----------



## mejiafr (Sep 9, 2015)

*Need a token for 3.26.1*

May you please send me a link to get token generator and PIN?. Already downloaded ESys 3.26.1.

Thank you in advance! Fabian.


----------



## kfc2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Would you please sent me a token generator and PIN? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kurdi1 (Sep 13, 2015)

link please?


----------



## Paddyp (Sep 14, 2015)

Can I get the link also please?


----------



## stanlychou (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello~~

Could you please send me the token ?
Thank you very much ~


----------



## MisterMexXxo (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi, can you please send me a link for psdzdata+esys?

Thank you very much


----------



## millsys (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thank you very much...


----------



## tinnsoldaten (Nov 28, 2015)

Can this be used with a 2007 E92? 

If so , could I also please have the link for latest e-sys with patch and generator? 

Kind regards :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tinnsoldaten said:


> Can this be used with a 2007 E92?
> 
> If so , could I also please have the link for latest e-sys with patch and generator?
> 
> Kind regards :thumbup:


No. E-Sys is for F-Series Coding Only. E-Series Coding is different Cable and Software.


----------



## tinnsoldaten (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

*Latest e-SYS and/or PSD Files PLS, For new F15 2016MY?*

I have e-SYS 3.26.1 with PSD 54.1, just received an F15 and receiving missing CAFD file errors when coding, Shawn or someone can I pls get the latest e-SYS and/or PSD files and do you know if this will resolve the issues of missing CAFD files for a just received 2016 F15? I am running i-Drive F025-15-07-503. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ttalone said:


> I have e-SYS 3.26.1 with PSD 54.1, just received an F15 and receiving missing CAFD file errors when coding, Shawn or someone can I pls get the latest e-SYS and/or PSD files and do you know if this will resolve the issues of missing CAFD files for a just received 2016 F15? I am running i-Drive F025-15-07-503. Thank you!


I replied to your same post in other thread and PM.


----------



## uscghokies (Dec 2, 2015)

*coding*

Hi there,
I was hoping you wouldn't mind sending me the links or files if easier for coding my new i3? I'm very excited to try and do some fun coding!

Thanks!!

Brian Birch
Lieutenant USCG


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uscghokies said:


> Hi there,
> I was hoping you wouldn't mind sending me the links or files if easier for coding my new i3? I'm very excited to try and do some fun coding!
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

Shawn, Could I get the link to the latest PSD files as well, TY for your PM on my other issue, with the link that you send me I just want to look at the BDC CADF file to see if there might be any difference in the mapping of that CADF file. Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ttalone said:


> Shawn, Could I get the link to the latest PSD files as well, TY for your PM on my other issue, with the link that you send me I just want to look at the BDC CADF file to see if there might be any difference in the mapping of that CADF file. Thanks Shawn


PM sent.


----------



## MeloD83 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I hope you wouldn't mind sending me the E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator as well as the latest PSD files and the latest E-sys launcher files please. I appreciate any help you can provide!

Thanks


----------



## MeloD83 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I hope you wouldn't mind sending me the E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator as well as the latest PSD files and the latest E-sys launcher files please. I appreciate any help you can provide!

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MeloD83 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I hope you wouldn't mind sending me the E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator as well as the latest PSD files and the latest E-sys launcher files please. I appreciate any help you can provide!
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## szuwx (Jan 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Any Chance i can get same link? Thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

szuwx said:


> Any Chance i can get same link? Thx in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ronalddebree (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,

Just ordered ESYS 3.23.4 V50.3 Data Cable, does it work for E-sys 3.26.1 as well?
Could you also please provide the link for E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator.

Thanks


----------



## ronalddebree (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,

Just ordered ESYS 3.23.4 V50.3 Data Cable, does it work for E-sys 3.26.1 as well?
Could you also please provide the link for E-Sys 3.26.1 + Patch + Token Generator.

Thanks


----------



## uuu833 (Dec 17, 2015)

svc0x80 said:


> Hope you all had a good Halloween weekend.
> 
> First of all thanks to the member who sent me E-Sys 3.26.1.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm using Your token
every time I'm trying to save coding I get error C158 Failed to sign FDL

can you help ? )


----------



## joylove (Mar 27, 2013)

Could you please send me the link of E-Sys 3.26.1 Patch + Token Generator? 

Thanks!


----------



## uuu833 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have found it as torrent download. search for it like torrent download.


----------



## 4sauto.in (Jan 30, 2015)

*Need Link to Download the Esys 3.27 + Patch + Token Generator*

Hello,

Can someone please send me a link to Download the Esys + Patch + Token Generator.
Also, is there any other software which is needed to code the 'F' Cars..
Thanks in advance..!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

park828 said:


> Hey guys im having problems finding e-sys 3.22.5 im retrofiting 6wa and im at the stage of flashing. it calls out for e-sys 3.22.5. can i do this with later versions like e-sys 3.26.1 or 3.27.1? i have the 3.27.1 but i dont think my launcher premium works with 3.27.1...
> 
> does anyone have 3.26.1 for me to try? or even better a link to 3.22.5?
> 
> THANK YOU!


Use latest E-Sys version, 3.27.1. If you are flashing with 59.x PSdZData, you have no choice but to use E-Sys 3.27.1.


----------



## Davem1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi there Id like a link to the above if possible please Im coding an f10
Dave


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davem1 said:


> Hi there Id like a link to the above if possible please Im coding an f10
> Dave


PM sent.


----------



## AnthonyVp (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi all

I will receive my first ever BMW F31 next week.
i have been reading up into coding and it got me interested.
Would it be possible to send me the links to the latest software needed, please?

Thanks!

Kr,

Anthony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AnthonyVp said:


> Hi all
> 
> I will receive my first ever BMW F31 next week.
> i have been reading up into coding and it got me interested.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

can you please send me link to last ver of e-sys & pszdata? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GDMERC said:


> can you please send me link to last ver of e-sys & pszdata? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Davem1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Jimdh79 (Jun 5, 2013)

Could someone possibly send me the link to the latest Version of e-sys, much appreciated in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jimdh79 said:


> Could someone possibly send me the link to the latest Version of e-sys, much appreciated in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Jimdh79 (Jun 5, 2013)

Many thanks shawnsheridan, much obliged.


----------



## s1za (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi

Can can I please get the link for latest software (esys, patch and pszdata)?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## deepflyer911 (Dec 13, 2014)

s1za said:


> Hi
> 
> Can can I please get the link for latest software (esys, patch and pszdata)?
> Thanks in advance.


A link for me too would be nice. Have a new Laptop and would like to update to the newest version as well.

Kinde regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

s1za said:


> Hi
> 
> Can can I please get the link for latest software (esys, patch and pszdata)?
> Thanks in advance.





deepflyer911 said:


> A link for me too would be nice. Have a new Laptop and would like to update to the newest version as well.
> 
> Kinde regards


PM's sent.


----------



## mfkybe (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi,

Can can I please get the link for latest software and tokens required to make coding for my 2016 F30 LCI ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mfkybe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can can I please get the link for latest software and tokens required to make coding for my 2016 F30 LCI ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## asimmr (Jan 26, 2015)

*software link*

Hi, Could you please send me the link for the software for coding F15 and F30. 
Thanks,
Asim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asimmr said:


> Hi, Could you please send me the link for the software for coding F15 and F30.
> Asim


PM sent.


----------



## asimmr (Jan 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you.


----------



## asimmr (Jan 26, 2015)

I just realized the limitation of not being able to switch cars without waiting 3 days, could you please send me the link for the pro version? as you can see in my original request, I mentioned that I have two cars F15 and F30. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asimmr said:


> I just realized the limitation of not being able to switch cars without waiting 3 days, could you please send me the link for the pro version? as you can see in my original request, I mentioned that I have two cars F15 and F30. Thank you.


:tsk: As I can see?

Yes, I see just fine. Many people with multiple cars use Launcher premium, and live with the limitation. Others have one car, and can't. So, the number of cars you own is completely meaningless to me.

And if you read, you will see that if you want Pro version, you need to contact the Developer TokenMaster as it requires Activation that only he can provide.


----------



## garethrn (Nov 1, 2016)

*Esys*

Hi Shawn,

Please could you PM me the link for latest software and tokens required to make coding for my 2013 F30 ?

Thanks in advance.

Gareth


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

garethrn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please could you PM me the link for latest software and tokens required to make coding for my 2013 F30 ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hi,
Please could you PM me the link for latest esys
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> Hi,
> Please could you PM me the link for latest esys
> Thanks


E-Sys in Coding Package is still 3.27.1.


----------



## bogdy66 (Nov 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys in Coding Package is still 3.27.1.


Can i have them also please?!  :thumb:
i need to activate my paddle shift


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bogdy66 said:


> Can i have them also please?!  :thumb:
> i need to activate my paddle shift


PM sent.


----------



## shippshopp (Nov 21, 2016)

Can you please send me the links of the software, token, and pin


----------



## shippshopp (Nov 21, 2016)

svc0x80 said:


> Hope you all had a good Halloween weekend.
> 
> First of all thanks to the member who sent me E-Sys 3.26.1.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator


----------



## Petey2000 (Jul 20, 2016)

Is there a newer PSDZ data? i have the 57 Lite version. My buddy just got his f30LCI but it doesn't know the ASCM CAFD files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petey2000 said:


> Is there a newer PSDZ data? i have the 57 Lite version. My buddy just got his f30LCI but it doesn't know the ASCM CAFD files


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## Dryingpole (Dec 24, 2016)

*Link Please*

Hello,

Could I please get a link for the esys+patch+generator.

I am trying to code sport auto into my 228i.

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Dryingpole said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I please get a link for the esys+patch+generator.
> 
> ...


Responded to request here.


----------



## rrc (Oct 21, 2016)

Can you give me est,thank


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rrc said:


> Can you give me est,thank


PM Sent


----------



## Adrian1987 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi, Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Adrian1987 said:


> Hi, Can you send me a link for esys+patch+generator
> Thanks


PM'd patch-less solution.


----------



## halley17irl (Jan 13, 2017)

Can I get a link too for esys with code gen?? Thanks nathan...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

halley17irl said:


> Can I get a link too for esys with code gen?? Thanks nathan...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## chibi (Jan 14, 2017)

*New E-Sys*

If using new PsdzData, do I also need to use new E-Sys+Token as well?
If it does, kindly share the link for new E-Sys too. Thanks!


----------

